# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Botanica (Flora) >  Araucaria.

## frfmfrfm

Buenas noches amigos, esta vez os traigo unas fotos de un auracaria, este árbol está bastante presente en Chipiona provincia de Cádiz,  este no es muy grande pero puede alcanzar hasta 50 m de altura.

Árbol conífero de la familia de las abietáceas de hojas rígidas y verdes.
Los araucaria son originarios de América.







Un saludo a todos, Francisco.

----------

